# username/password in PACKAGESITE



## bbzz (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm trying to setup remote pkg repo and don't want to deal with ftp. 
Is it possible to specify HTTP password in something like PACKAGESITE so that it can pull like that?

This doesn't work
`# setenv PACKAGESITE [url]http://user:pass@myrepo[/url]`


----------



## SirDice (Dec 11, 2012)

Use HTTP_AUTH, see fetch(3).


----------



## bbzz (Dec 11, 2012)

Ah, needed to specify auth method.
Thank you!


----------

